# 3rd Nor’easter



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

What’s the word on the 3rd Nor’easter to hit us here in New England? Local news is useless. The weather channel, this time is calling for big amounts. Accuweather is lower this time around. What say you fellow plow grunts?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

location , location,location. some nothing ,some 15",the fishes get the most.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

enjoy it...im sick of winter


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Watched Bernie's Periscope this morning. Per him, down here not much, you guys up on the coast will get something.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Think Beantown gets hammered this time. Not gonna be pretty with all the weakened trees and power lines from last storm. Stay safe!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Boston's getting over a foot from what I've seen.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

leolkfrm said:


> enjoy it...im sick of winter


Ya especially when we worked in the dirt in most of Feb. 18. bummer.


----------

